

Ask HN: Noob alert – can't reply in the Who's Hiring thread - - nbougaieff

Pretty straightfoward - the add comment field is not available in the July 2015 thread (or any whoishiring thread for that matter). Any clues?
======
gus_massa
IIRC all the threads are closed after a few days to prevent spam. You should
wait until the August edition.

